# Advice on a KnitKing Compuking IV machine



## Linda888 (Mar 6, 2012)

I don't know anything about this machine. I have surfed the internet but can't find the kind of information i am looking for. I was wondering if anyone has one and if they could let me know if $600 would be a good price for one? Here is the ad i am looking at.

http://burlington.craigslist.org/art/3392573162.html

I e-mailed the lady and asked these questions:"I am not familiar with Knit king so if you could elaborate a little more on all the extra's that are available with this machine? Is all equipment and manuals available that is needed to make it work? Also, it looks like it is an electronic machine? When was the last time it was used? How has it been stored? Is there any rust?"

This was her response:"Its a Knitking Compuknit IV. The Knitking is same as Studio. Its a standard gauge. With it are: De-knit (to undo mistakes); not a Knot (to catch knots before they get knitted in); Knitking Auto LI; Colour Changer Model KCC. I havent used this machine for 3 years but its been stored under my bed  no rust. Hope this answers all your questions but, if not, ask away!!"

I think she is wrong that it is the same as a Studio. I think these machines are like the brother machines? Please tell me if i am wrong. Also she didn't answer my question as to "is all equipment and manuals available to make it work?"

the deknit and knot a not doesn't really have anything to do with the working of the machine. I have those already for my Toyota. I am mainly interested in the working end of what comes with this machine. She said what's in the pictures is everything that comes with the machine. So would you say by looking at the pictures that everything the machine needs to work is there?

Looking at the pictures can you tell if there are things missing? What other questions should i ask? I would very much appreciate any and all advice on this as i have just sold a set of furniture and could actually buy this machine. I have always wanted an electronic. But i don't know if parts are available for it anymore or even if the electronics would work with the modern day computers i have at home? Thank you in advance for any insight you can give me on this. It is very much appreciated.
Linda


----------



## ksojerio (Aug 2, 2011)

I have this machine. It is a brother clone. Both manuals appear to be included. It does not have a ribber or g carriage that I see. Those were extras that I purchased to go with mine.

There was also a disk drive that could be purchased. I don't think it can be hooked up to a PC.

I can't see all of the transfer tools and claw weights but that is minor.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Linda, your assumption was correct and the seller was wrong. It made me wonder whether that was even her own machine. 

The Knitking Compuknit IV is the same as the Brother KH-940. For the price of $600, it is alright. However, I think you may want to negotiate a little lower if you can. 

If you do decide to purchase it, don't expect that it's ready to go. The first thing you'd need to do is replacing a sponge bar (same as retainer bar). Then, clean it as needed and oil the machine as directed in the manual. Then, you'd be ready to use it.

By the ways, the photos do not show all the pieces. If that is all on the photos, I don't see the cast-on comb which should be included. You may want to ask her about it.


----------



## Linda888 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you both, ksojerio, i have another question. I know nothing about electronic machines. I was under the impression that electronic machines get hooked up to a computer, am i wrong? If you wanted to use the electronics, don't you need to hook it up to a computer? Or can you use the electronics without a computer? I apologize if it is a dumb question. 
Also, i am really worried that she didn't answer my question about if everything needed to make it work were there? I probably should have asked if it is in working condition?

Thank you Entity, i thought i was right about it being like a Brother machine. I stumbled across that when i was surfing, but it didn't specifically say that, so i assumed. I have a Toyota KS901 punch card machine already, i have successfully rebuilt a sponge bar and it works good, the best part of getting a new machine is getting to know it by cleaning and oiling it. I enjoyed cleaning my Toyota when i got it. 
Also another question...are parts readily available for the Compuknit IV? I would hate to invest the money to buy it and find out parts are scarce or if it will cost hundreds of dollars to purchase something that it needs electronically.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

The tools and clamps should be in the accessory box on the back of the needle bed. The electronic machines are plugged directly into an outlet, I use a power surge protector. 
Make sure the power plug and lace carriage are included (don't recall seeing either). 
Ask if it the ready light comes on when its plugged in. 
If its fully operational its worth the asking price. KnitKings are every bit as good as the Brother machines with the same memory boards and stored patterns. I have a knitking compuknit Bulky, same as the KH270 and love it. You can look at the KH930s manual on this web site (less memory than the 940 otherwise the same)
http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/MoreBrotherManuals.php
The yarn changers sell for around $75 and a KM table goes for at least $85...It's a nice value as long as the machine works.


----------



## cheridachat (Dec 25, 2011)

I also have this machine, mine is about 30 years old and works wonderfully, I always keep it on a surge protector to protect the computer. Replacement computer boards are hard to find, but there are a few out there.. they are not made anymore, so you have to find an existing one. These machines have the designs built in, you just press a button to select, no need to hook them to an external computer unless you want to add a designing program of your own. Brother and Knitking are the same company, all were made overseas. If they came in through California, they were called Knitking..if they were imported through the East coast, they were called Brother. The other current major brand is Singer/Studio/Silver Reed... the brand name changed over the years. Silver Reed is still being made... the carriages/buttons/selection functions are slightly different than the Brother/Knitking models.


----------



## cheridachat (Dec 25, 2011)

I wanted to add that there is a way to test these to see that they are selecting the patterns correctly... You can pull a group of needles forward (40 or 50) and select a simple, even design with the computer, then following the instructions in the manual for fairisle, run the carriage back and forth without yarn to see if the needles select properly and evenly. There must be as good sponge bar in the machine for it to work correctly, or you will get a jam. You can download the manual for the 930/940 machines here: ftp://ftp.brother.ca/MANUELS_MANUALS/ENGLISH/KNITTING_MACHINE/KH930-UG.pdf
If it doesn't select needles properly, there is probably something wrong with the computer, which will be an expensive repair if you are lucky enough to find the computer replacement circuit board.


----------



## lovein (May 30, 2012)

hi here is a list latch tool 3 transfer tools 2/1 3/1 3/2 1 ndl pusher, 2 table clamps, 2 claw weights ,plating feeder ,latch opening plate ,carriage lock, power cord lace carriage , extention rails, cast on comb ,yarn tension unit ,stich world book, manual, hand brush,this is the same as 940 brother. you don't hook up to computer a disk drive can be connected to it. if you have designaknit program a connection can made between a computer and knit machine. 600 is a good price for this machine. there are over 555 patterns in the machine.


----------



## Linda888 (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow! You are all heaven sent i swear!!! Thank you all so very much. I have enough information between what you have all told me and the link you have given me to make a good decision. I will find out some more information from her and then hopefully set up an appointment to see it. She said it was stored under her bed for 3 years, so i am not hopeful that the sponge bar is good enough to use to test to see if it selects needles properly, we shall find out. I surely don't want to invest this kind of money to find out it doesn't work as my husband has just become employed a few weeks ago after a long stretch of no work. I think we both would be devastated. Thanks tons to all of you. I will keep you posted as to what happens. :-D :thumbup:


----------



## carolz1955 (Feb 3, 2014)

I have this same machine, I just looked! I think $600 was a good deal as mine was a gift from my parents about 25-30 years ago and sold for about $2200. I am pretty sure you can still get parts/pieces. I'm trying to find someone to take a look at mine who is local to me. I'm in Pennsylvania, not too very far from Philadelphia, but don't like going there if I can help it.
Knitking was also known or the same as a Brother. But there my knowledge pretty much slows down. I love yarn, but don't do very much with it. I just taught myself to knit, and I don't do much.
I didn't get very far with the machine either, I guess I was too overwhelmed after I got it.


----------

